# Possible wanna-be coops in the making



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

People giving away a swing set on Craigslist. I see the makings of a nice A- frame coop...only if I had the land:
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/d/swing-set/6526387591.html


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My neighbor did that , her daughter outgrew it and i told her to make a coop out of it


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

But she used the wooden one like i have for the goats


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG!!!I got a wooden one back at the pond with the swing missing.Chicken/goose coop never crossed my mind....D'uh!!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep. Just modify it to house them. Instant goose or chicken coop


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd hang empty milk jugs and water bottles from it for target practice.It would make a good goose house on the island.I've already informed Dale what we're doing with it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

More chickens more coops.......more coops more chickens


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Free kitchen cabinets make great nesting boxes like the one in this ad, the one on top. Simply turn it sideways and you have a quadplex of nesting boxes, just put a piece of plywood in the center of each cabinet as a divider. Or separate the cabinet for just 2 nest boxes. 
The cabinet doors will have to be removed, easy peasy.
I cut a shower mat in half and put it on the bottom, then shavings on top as nesting material.
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/d/curb-alert-kitchen-cabinets/6527233621.html


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

FREE: A shed or a coop?
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/d/wood-containers-5w-8l-8high/6529392385.html


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

If my dad would let me get some I would make duck and goose coops


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Steinwand said:


> If my dad would let me get some I would make duck and goose coops


 I don't know much about ducks but I know geese and I laugh everyday because of them(even when they're bad geese).They are alot more fun than the chickens and come to see me to interact where as the chickens come to see if I have food for them and if I don't,aren't interested in me any more.Couldn't you show waterfowl,too?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

yes a friend of mine shows her geese. She has Sebastopols.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah I kinda want a few Calls to show


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe someday...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a pair of American Buff geese sitting on a nest.I don't want more geese.Wild geese use to nest on the island but the last few years the eggs were eaten by something.I'm expecting it to happen again but if I get goslings,I'd be willing to be let them go.It will be 4 weeks or so if they hatch.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

This would make a great coop. However you'd need a small army and a mess cook to haul it off.
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-shed-playhouse/6539843874.html


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Free wood. The 4x4 posts look like they're in good shape. Great for putting up a chicken pen:
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/d/old-fence/6539707992.html


----------

